# Is Viagra Better Than Steroids For Muscle Growth?



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2019)

*Is Viagra Better Than Steroids For Muscle Growth?*

https://youtu.be/EGYMDePpSFk


----------



## solidassears (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeah, but how do you deal with the nasal congestion?


----------

